# From one old sweater...



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

You can get a lot of yarn from one old thrift store sweater.
All it takes is the patience to undo someone else's hard work.









All of this wool cost me $1.25 or something like that.
10 good sized balls of a very thick wool. I don't know what it is, but it sticks to itself and everything else and it is very dense. Now I just have to skein, wash and dye the rest of them.Oh..what color? What color?


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

OOOOHHHHHH... those melon and raspberry colors look good enough to eat. Very nice!!!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I was just given some hand knit wool sweaters in some Gosh Awful colors (70's I think) I was just going to send them off to the thrift store...maybe i'll rethink that.

You're so smart and wise...and thrifty too!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Is that the kool-aid dye, or something else? 

Good job reusing the yarn. I can hardly wait to see what you will create next.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Yep. It's Kool Aid. Cheap, easy and comes with it's own acidic fixative. Awesome stuff!


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

I have recycled sweaters into diaper cover, but never tried frogging one. I have a nice green one I can try that with, maybe I'll give it a go.
















244


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Were the sheep part of the sweater or did you add those. So cute!!!


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

They were on the sweater already.


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

Very frugal!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I skeined up the smallest ball and it was 300 ft or 100 yards.. multiplied by 10 balls! and the darkly dyed balls are bigger than a grapefruit/about twice the size as the smallest ball.
Wow! For $1.25. I cannot imagine what I would pay if I went out and bought that much.
I ahve it soaking over night as it was filthy. I will wash and dye some of it tomorrow..that' my favorite part.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Cool. I think dying yarn is about the best use there is for that kool-aid. Now you will be able to make STRIPED socks, and they will smell nice.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Mrs. Homesteader said:


> OOOOHHHHHH... those melon and raspberry colors look good enough to eat. Very nice!!!


It looked like peach and azalea on my monitor.....................still beautiful nontheless.

Great find and the patience of a Saint chickenista!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Good Deal. I was woundering just yesterday If I could make some kind of skirt with old sweaters. Skirts seem to be very warm to do fast chores outside.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I commend you on your patience in unraveling the yarn, but if you can't stand it next to your skin, what about a rug or place mats or seat covers or table runner? Hard to know if you would like that in your home without knowing what your color scheme is. 


stef


----------

